# Cisco to buy tivo?



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Maybe http://www.pvrblog.com/pvr/2006/01/cisco_buying_ti.html

What really interested me is that the article states that Cisco have bought Scientific Atlanta - don't they make the telewest DVR? If this all turns out to be true, how cool would the telewest box's hardware be with tivo software...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Don't DO that! Such anticipation is not good for your heart  Other than that, yes they do and it would be excellent


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Yeah? You try persuading my wife we need to move back to our old house (can't get telewest here), just in case cisco buy tivo and implement tivo software in existing telewest DVRs.

Go on, I dare ya!


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Have Cisco got designs on cornering the PVR market I wonder.

Not so long ago they bought Kiss (kiss-technology.c*m) though not sure they did their homework because the Kiss gear sucks big style. The hardware is unreliable and despite a recent (and almost certainly final) update the firmware is still buggy, all topped of by crap support.

It could have been so very different as it's just about everything TiVo is plus DVD and network as standard, free online EPG, FTP, streaming radio etc. etc. and could be killer if it only did what is said on the box but sadly it's fatally handicapped by lack of care and ineptiude.

I speak from bitter experience. Have had a DP-558 for about 12 months which has been a year of disappopintment, aggro and misery and I have finally come to the end of my patience hence decamping to TiVo.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Apart from cisco being on a spending spree, it there any rumours about cisco buying tivo,
or is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## sfalvey (Feb 26, 2004)

Well its being reported in multiple places as a possibility.

The Register


----------

